# Presentation on our Russia Trip



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

For anyone in the Leicester area and interested in hearing about our summer trip to Russia (in the van) we are doing an illustrated talk on it at Leicester Secular Hall, 75 Humberstone Gate, Leicester, LE1 1WB at 6.30pm on Sunday 17th January. 

The talk will include motorhome aspects of the trip as well as tourist, political and cultural observations. 

All welcome. 

Harry & Jill


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Lovely idea - hope you get a good turn out.
Not clear if the trip WAS last summer or WILL BE this summer.
Can't make it mind but if you have a website/blog I'd be keen to read it!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

AC - it was last summer - August/September - and was a seven week round trip. We've nearly finished our day-by-day journal of the trip but it's very long already (over 50 A4 pages) and has content that will not interest everyone, I don't think! 

I'll provide a pdf of it when done.

Harry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Would have been interested in this but sadly am currently frozen in the frozen north (well glasgow!). Hope you get a good turnout and would also like to see the pdf. Good luck on the 17th.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

mmm do you actually know where Leicestershire is? never mind Russia!

Oh well make me laffski!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> mmm do you actually know where Leicestershire is? never mind Russia!
> 
> Oh well make me laffski!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Its where the red cheese comes from.

happy New Year

David


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> mmm do you actually know where Leicestershire is? never mind Russia!
> 
> Oh well make me laffski!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Indeed I do know where Leisesterchestershire is :roll: :roll: its in England somewhere. As for Russia am sure I have been abducted by aliens and sent to Siberia as its sooooo cooooooold here.


----------

